# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  NOOK

## tim

I can't believe I finally bought a Nook, but I'm actually enjoying it.  I bought the B/W version for $139 that just became available.  I surprisingly don't at all miss turning pages.  Downloading books takes place in seconds.  For those of us who like to travel light, this device will be a big help.

----------


## JEK

Why the Nook over the Kindle?

----------


## tim

I did no research; it was an impulse purchase at the local B & N store.

----------


## amyb

What with Mother's Day and my birthday taking place in back to back months I was asked 6 times, Ready for a KINDLE yet?

----------


## tim

Amy, go for it.  You'll be glad you did.  If they can make a convert out of me, they can convert anyone.

----------


## andynap

Amy- don't do it- stay with your convictions- go hard copy and loan me the book when you are done-   :thumb up:   Mike will appreciate it too. 
I now load library books on my laptop *FOR FREE*.

----------


## amyb

My local book store closed it's doors and is gone!. SNIFF SNIFF

----------


## andynap

Mike R ships

----------


## MIke R

Amy..dont do it!!!!

we need you....

----------


## MIke R

> Mike R ships




with a discount for her too!

----------


## amyb

My pals!

----------


## MIke R



----------


## Rosemary

Amy-stand fast.  Books.  Nothing like them.

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary,

I'm currently reading a 500-page paper book.  I love paper books.  Growing up, I spent many afternoons in a library.  

On average, I read a book a day on vacation, as does my wife, and we've only got an 80% cross-coverage on what we like.  The bulk and weight alone (think 15-20 books) make an e-book reader (we carry two) extremely attractive.  As a sailor, you have an understanding of what eliminating that large a chunk of storage can do for you.

The fact that both of us are quite comfortable with our e-readers, Kindles in our case, helps.

I've also got the Amazon/Kindle software loaded on every iDevice that we own, which has come in handy more than once.  I break things.  Often.  Including a Kindle on two of our last three SBH trips.  (On the third of the three I inadvertently left one of our two Kindles at the villa when we departed.)  Being a two-Kindle family, I've switched to an iDevice and ceded the surviving Kindle.

We love our books, but we also love our Kindle's, and our Amazon/Kindle software.

----------


## Rosemary

Kevin

I live to learn, and at some point I will try.  In the last two weeks our library lost $100,000 of town funding for next year's budget.  We are a small blue collar town, with a great library that has so many programs for families and seniors...It is a venue for live music and dance, tax seminars...All these are tied with the library, and everything it involves.  I just hope that isn't lost with these amazing e-books.  I say that without irony-they are amazing.

So, I imagine my day will come.  But I am going to wait until my neighbor, the librarian, says abandon ship.  

Meanwhile, what is the 500 pager?

----------


## KevinS

Rosemary,

The 500-pager is something that I would not normally read, but that I was challenged to read by a friend who loaned me the book (that's another e-reader issue - book loans).  

The book is Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness.  I'm  100 pages in, and it is still not working for me.  

My friend SWEARS that it will pick up shortly, and that I will love it...

----------


## Rosemary

Hilarious.  I saw it at the library.  I hope it picks up and that you do love it.  I liked the Phillip Pullman trilogy, which involved witches, but all the vampire literature is beyond me.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks, I'll pass Pullman's name along.

One other thing that I like about the Kindle is the dictionary feature.  It has a very good dictionary built in, which comes in handy when I come across a word that I don't recognize.

----------


## tim

Be prepared if flying with an electronic reader.  The FA's will make you turn it off upon landing and takeoff.

That's the biggest negative I've discovered so far with my Nook.

----------


## BBT

Tis true although I have seen many with them on right after FA has seat belt on. I am just saying....

----------


## andynap

> Be prepared if flying with an electronic reader.  The FA's will make you turn it off upon landing and takeoff.
> 
> That's the biggest negative I've discovered so far with my Nook.




And phone and laptop and so on.

----------


## BBT

As they say anything with an on off switch.

----------


## tim

I've just had my second Nook disappointment.  It won't download books outside of the USA.  RATS!

----------


## JEK

With the Kindle, one can attach the device via USB and drag and drop new content that was downloaded to a computer's hard drive. I'll Goggle around and see if this works with the Nook.

----------


## JEK

It looks like one can't buy a new Nook book from a non-US IP. Need to stock up before you leave!

----------


## tim

Not trusting this new-fangled gadget completely, I brought with me some good ol' paper books as backups.

----------


## BBT

For outside reading paper is still the best. Kindle or iPad I still prefer paper outside. We use all 3 in SBH but i don't use Kindle at home anymore and I don't want rain or salt to get on electronics at beach.

----------


## JEK

While doing my Nook research, I came across a tidbit for Kindle -- some Kindle e-books can be loaned to another Kindle user for 14 days.

----------


## BBT

Correct I saw that but have never tried. 2 can share the same account also.

----------


## tim

Another Nook flaw - the touch screen only works for about 30 minutes/session.  Then one has to use the push buttons on the side to change pages, etc.  I notified B & N, and they've acknowledged a software problem that they're "working on."

----------

